# free martin



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello, it's been a while since I've been on here. Started reading on here for the past week. I have started on a cattle herd and the wife kind of took to the goats. With the cows... if the cow has twins and it is one boy and one girl. The girl is a freemartin and is not fertile. No baby from her. Is it the same with a set of twin goats? Will the twin girl born with her twin brother be able to have babies? Thank ya'll for the responses!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I own fertile does that were born with a brother so I can say that it is not that way with Nigerian Dwarf goats.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

There is also some misunderstandings about twin cows. I know a man who had two sets of twin female calves. All 4 heifers bred and had calves.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

True for cattle but not goats. Goats usually have twins or trips and perfectly capable of reproduction. :wink:


----------



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you all. Twins for cows is bad business. Goats it's a plus. We have not raised enough yet to have experience.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No, it is not the same with goats.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

It can happen in goats but it is not common. It is the result of a male and female sharing the same placenta, I think.


----------

